# More 1960s wire pulling equipment



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cool pic. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You forgot to mention on of the center hugs would have a 'high' spot so the entire assembly could be turned by hand. Many supply houses still use this system.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> You forgot to mention on of the center hugs would have a 'high' spot so the entire assembly could be turned by hand. Many supply houses still use this system.


Cooper Electric has them and loans them as needed. We needed to install over 100' of 350 kcmil, 4-wire, and it went super-easy.


----------

